# Zoro vs Law



## Freechoice (Dec 1, 2014)

Scenario 1: Full knowledge

Scenario 2: No knowledge


*REPPED*


----------



## Firo (Dec 1, 2014)

Full knowledge makes it a bit closer for Zoro to win. He still cant tho.
No knowledge, he gets wrecked.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 1, 2014)

S1. Zoro wins with mid difficulty. 
Zoro has an answer to everything Law can do, full knowledge just make the fight a lot easier.
Law won't be able to use MES because the range of the move is too short.
The slash he used against Vergo would also be useless since Zoro can counter it with a 1080 pound.

Ashura is just overkill.

S2. Toss-up, if Zoro's CoA is strong enough to stop Law's hax then he takes it if not he may loses
I still think he wins though since Zoro is actually faster than Law, he can blitz him with shi shishi sonson and his reaction time is by far the best out of any SH (see his feat when he dodge Kuma's attacks on TB).


----------



## Orca (Dec 1, 2014)

Could go either way.


----------



## Beckman (Dec 1, 2014)

S1: Zoro have yet to prove a CoA strong enough to deal with Law. He does have the physique and reactions to handle Law, but without the sufficient CoA he'll eventually lose. If he does have enough CoA he should win, but Zoro is the one who needs to prove himself so for now I'd go with Law.

S2: Law should have this. Zoro may have the tools to deal with Law but without knowing Laws strengths and weaknesses he'll get the Vergo treatment.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 1, 2014)

S1: Law high diff 

S2:


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 1, 2014)

Zoro doesn't need top stop Law's hax in S1.
Since he has full knowledge he can just throw his own slash to block Law's.

Law's poor offensive power cost him a lot in this matchup, he can't do shit to Zoro with the moves he used so far, both Doffy and Vergo are inferior to Zoro when it come to durability and they've been fine tanking Law's best offensive moves.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 1, 2014)

Another Zoro vs Law thread?



Hype: Law
Feats: Law
Portrayal: Law
Character: Law
Hat: Law

Law wins.


----------



## Firo (Dec 1, 2014)

Still waiting for these durability feats that puts Zoro on Dofla's level.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 1, 2014)

I searched for Law vs Zoro and returned no results Teabro


----------



## Ruse (Dec 1, 2014)

Scenario 2 is overkill though guys on Law's level (like Zoro) can't fight him with no knowledge.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 1, 2014)

Ima give it you straight lol.

No Knowledge: Law wins Low - Mid diff. Leaning more towards Mid, but Low is still a viable possibility given Law's abilities.

Full Knowledge: Law wins High difficulty. Zoro is gonna give him a rough time, but Shambles, COA, and Ope slashing pretty much counters Zoro's moveset, Mes, RadioKnife, and Injection gonna make it hard to do swordplay without getting hax'd up. Zoro still gives him a high diff fight but eventually loses.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 1, 2014)

Law takes it for now till Zoro shows more feats, high - high high diff.
S2: Law around mid diff.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Dec 1, 2014)

S1: Law high+ difficulty
S2: Law mid difficulty.

DF>swords in this scenario.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 1, 2014)

Can Haki nullify Law's abilities?


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 1, 2014)

lol said:


> Can Haki nullify Law's abilities?


Yeah. Doflamingo thought Vergo's COA was better than Law's that is why he told Law it wouldn't do shit to full body Vergo. 

I'm also pretty sure that Dofla used Haki to keep Law in that hold last chapter, as he was shambling all over prior to then (it could just be his DF running Low).


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 1, 2014)

Interesting observation Whitey

I didn't think of that


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 1, 2014)

Too many ignorant statements, Zoro's 1080 pound cannon > Law's strongest slash.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Too many ignorant statements, Zoro's 1080 pound cannon > Law's strongest slash.



17 Megatons vs 700 Kilotons  you do the math kid.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 1, 2014)

> 17 Megatons vs 700 Kilotons  you do the math kid.


Hax vs real offensive power.

Law's feat is a fraud.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Hax vs real offensive power.
> 
> Law's feat is a fraud.



Law's attacks aren't real? lol.

Also does it matter? That's like saying WB is a fraud because he uses Vibration hax to cancel attacks and wreck islands. It's stupid.


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 1, 2014)

With full knowledge Zoro has a chance but as I don't see his fighting style as well suited to combating Law's as Luffy's is he would lose more times than not. The principal way to beat Law unless you are far above him enough to just block with COA is to have both the speed and firepower to stop all his moves and maneuvers, like Doflamingo. Zoro has attack power in spades but he lacks the speed and agility of a Luffy or DD. Law's ability to cut through Vergo's Haki is also troublesome for him as it puts his ability to win a close up clash, normally his forte, in very uncertain territories. Ultimately Zoro only gets one chance to end this, it will be up close with Ashura and other high end moves that don't necessarily outright overpower Law but disorient him and catch him while he can't counter at full power. If he fails that Law will adapt and eventually take him out just as someone more agile than Zoro, Smoker, was.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Dec 1, 2014)

S1. Law high diff Law won't only be throwing mountain cutters of the bat as it will draining his stamina but he still has enough tricky, skill sets and physical stats to clash with Zoro on a physical scale while using moves like shambles, radio knife and other tricky such as using the materials in his surroundings to unsettle Zoro which in turn shall give him a chance to bring out the mountain cutter thus making him the victor 

S2 This all depends on mindset, seeing as both will not have and idea what type of moves set they're opponent might have they might choose to play it safe to figure out what their opponent is capable of 
which in turn comes down to who plays his cards right when they've gained confidence to go all out so I say Law might takes it Very high diff


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 1, 2014)

No KnoKnowledge: Either way, Zoro is faster, stronger, and the better combatant however in the off chance of a slip up or distraction Law could hey him with his hax



Full Knowledge: Zoro low high difficulty.


It really boils down to how many times Law can switch with objects before Zoro catches him and cuts him.


Zoros faster, he's stronger, he's a better combatant, he's got much better endurance, much better durability, and troublesome techniques that Law can't ignore with being potentially killed.


This is without factoring in Ashura in which could make this fight so damn lopsided it wouldn't even matter.


Zoros manefastion of spirit would likely Grant Law to lose the ability to cut him or at least make it a lot harder due to the mental and visual hinderance of Zoro's overwhelming aura.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh lord when will these Law vs Zoro threads finally stop 

OT:

S1: Could go either way. Zoro is stronger physically, but Law is more hax. Depending on how strong Zoro's haki really is, i can see Zoro prevailing, but on the other side, Law's hype is the real deal, so if i were to chose, i'd say he would win more times than not

S2: Law wins easily. Without knowledge, it's close to impossible for someone on his level to win


----------



## Luke (Dec 1, 2014)

Law beats Zoro with high difficulty. His hype, feats, and portrayal put him on par with, if not slightly superior to Luffy.  

Second scenario, Zoro gets the Vergo treatment.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Dec 1, 2014)

Swordsmanship learned from Mihawk

vs

"Swerdsmenshape" learned from Diamanate


----------



## kidgogeta (Dec 1, 2014)

These threads should be banned until Luffy beats Doffy and is still in decent condition. Then we can just power scale Zoro and that will be that.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Dec 1, 2014)

S1: Law high diff cause of his fruit
S2: Law very high diff


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 1, 2014)

Kaiser said:


> Oh lord when will these Law vs Zoro threads finally stop



Why do people keep saying this 

Search for it yourself. No results for Law vs Zoro...


----------



## DarkRasengan (Dec 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro doesn't need top stop Law's hax in S1.
> Since he has full knowledge he can just throw his own slash to block Law's.
> 
> Law's poor offensive power cost him a lot in this matchup, he can't do shit to Zoro with the moves he used so far, both Doffy and Vergo are inferior to Zoro when it come to durability and they've been fine tanking Law's best offensive moves.



Law, poor offensive power? He has like the highest offensive power in the supernova, he litterally has mountain busting moves that ignore durability.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Dec 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Hax vs real offensive power.
> 
> Law's feat is a fraud.



We haven't seen zoro mountain bust or do anything on the scale anywhere close to what law did.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 1, 2014)

Law one-shots. Zoro one-shots. Both one-shots .Could go either way.


----------



## barreltheif (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd favor Law, but it could probably go either way. Law seems perhaps slightly more impressive right now, and the best way to beat Law is to overwhelm him with speed and immediately force him into close quarters. That's not really Zoro's style.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 1, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Swordsmanship learned from Mihawk
> 
> vs
> 
> "Swerdsmenshape" learned from Diamanate


This is the truth.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 1, 2014)

DarkRasengan said:


> We haven't seen zoro mountain bust or do anything on the scale anywhere close to what law did.



PowerScaling tells us Zoro could replicate Mihawks most basic no named attack feat.


----------



## maupp (Dec 1, 2014)

50/50. Both have one shotable moves.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Dec 2, 2014)

Jeep Brah said:


> PowerScaling tells us Zoro could replicate Mihawks most basic no named attack feat.



No it doesn`t, nothing tells us zoro can replicate anything mihawk has done


----------



## Gohara (Dec 2, 2014)

Current Zoro wins with around high difficulty.  Maybe high to extremely high difficulty.  I estimate that pre time skip Luffy is around as powerful as, if not more powerful than pre time skip Law.  Luffy trained nonstop during the time skip.  He was also trained by Rayleigh, and as the main character likely has the biggest rate of power progression in the series.  So, I estimate that current Luffy is well above current Law's level of power.  Current Zoro isn't much weaker than current Luffy.


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Current Zoro wins with around high difficulty.  Maybe high to extremely high difficulty.  I estimate that pre time skip Luffy is around as powerful as, if not more powerful than pre time skip Law.  Luffy trained nonstop during the time skip.  He was also trained by Rayleigh, and *as the main character likely has the biggest rate of power progression in the series*.  So, I estimate that current Luffy is well above current Law's level of power.  Current Zoro isn't much weaker than current Luffy.



This may be true but that doesn't mean other major characters won't experience similarly huge leaps in strength. Law has been portrayed as being Luffy's peer/rival. Even if he is a bit weaker, he's still on par with him in the long run. Same goes for Kid, really. Vegeta has been able to keep with and even overtake Goku in strength at several points in the manga, despite Goku being the main protagonist.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2014)

zoro has tonnes to show us...while law has already been pushed to his limits....i still expect way more from zoro..he will wreck pica. I expect a lot more from luffy too vs doflamingo.

currently zoro vs law=law wins high diff...but lets see what zoro have first (maybe that left eye sharingan hax )


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 2, 2014)

This dichotomy is tense


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 2, 2014)

This forum has a weird way to rate feats.

Anyone who think Law has better feats than Zoro is lying to himself.


----------



## Luke (Dec 2, 2014)

Extravlad has convinced me.

Zoro > Law, now and forever.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 2, 2014)

Full knowledge: Zoro might have a chance to win, but Law has the upper hand for now.
No knowledge: Zoro doesn't stand a chance most likely.


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 2, 2014)

Although the abilities that the three im about to mention matter also besides power, but this is kind of how i see the power between the three proportionally speaking:

Luffy 100
Law 88-92
Zoro 85


----------



## tanman (Dec 2, 2014)

Law wins both scenarios with high or very high difficulty.
His feats and hype have been flatly superior.

Luffy v Law would make for a more interesting argument. Mostly because Luffy has hype on his side, but Law has feats.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 2, 2014)

What feats?
Owning vice admirals with hax?
Getting low diff'd by Doffy twice?

How is that even comparable to pushing back an admiral with a flying slash and then stalemating him a few chapters later?


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2014)

Law is really weak when he fights someone with a strong haki, high speed and agility like doffy. im leaning toward zoro he is fast and agile but he has to yet show us some strong moves with haki.

2nd senario law will win once zoro lets his guard down med diff.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 2, 2014)

It's not even the fact that Zoro pushed back it's the portrayal that it signifies.


Look at how Ivankov whose likely on par with Vergo and Sanji if not still stronger couldn't even make an admiral stall for a second.

If Luffy used a no named punch and Fujitora blocked it and was pushed back several meters, had his subordinates among even a vice admiral call out his name in worry he was hurt, and Fujitora said that was dangerous you'd see several people hailing Luffy as Top Tier yet when Zoro does, it's "oh pshhh anyone could do that"







Seriously? 






SOme of you posters got me like,


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 2, 2014)

Oda's love for Zoro is distorting your view Tiny Jeep.


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 2, 2014)

maupp said:


> 50/50. Both have one shotable moves.



lol                       .


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2014)

Vɑnƶ said:


> lol                       .



What's so funny about that response?


----------



## Gohara (Dec 2, 2014)

Trance said:


> This may be true but that doesn't mean other major characters won't experience similarly huge leaps in strength. Law has been portrayed as being Luffy's peer/rival. Even if he is a bit weaker, he's still on par with him in the long run. Same goes for Kid, really. Vegeta has been able to keep with and even overtake Goku in strength at several points in the manga, despite Goku being the main protagonist.



Law is one of Luffy's main rivals, but that doesn't necessarily mean that they have to be around the same level of power.  Smoker is one of Luffy's main rivals, and current Luffy seems significantly more powerful than current Smoker.

Plus, I'm not necessarily saying that current Luffy is significantly more powerful than current Law.  I just don't think that they're around the same level of power.


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

Actually, Luffy doesn't seem "significantly more powerful" than Smoker at all. That implies a rather large margin. Stronger, sure but close enough of a gap that Luffy would be required to expend a sizeable amount of his energy to put Smoker down. Law is stronger than Smoker, as he has better feats and better portrayal, so naturally, he should be able to perform even better against Luffy.


----------



## Luke (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd actually agree with Gohara on this one that Luffy is significantly stronger than Smoker. 

Smoker got mid diffed by a Law who was mostly holding back.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 2, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> What feats?
> Owning vice admirals with hax?
> Getting low diff'd by Doffy twice?
> 
> How is that even comparable to pushing back an admiral with a flying slash and then stalemating him a few chapters later?



It's not. Now if only Zoro had done that.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 2, 2014)

Trance said:


> Actually, Luffy doesn't seem "significantly more powerful" than Smoker at all. That implies a rather large margin. Stronger, sure but close enough of a gap that Luffy would be required to expend a sizeable amount of his energy to put Smoker down. Law is stronger than Smoker, as he has better feats and better portrayal, so naturally, he should be able to perform even better against Luffy.



Let me put it this way.  I can see current Luffy defeating current Smoker with low to mid difficulty.  Maybe around mid difficulty at most.  So, to me, that means that current Luffy is significantly more powerful than current Smoker.


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know what on earth leads you to believe that ok. 

But, it's widely accepted that Law has demonstrated superiority against Vergo in portrayal.


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know what on earth leads you to believe that ok. 

But, it's widely accepted that Law has demonstrated superiority against Vergo in portrayal.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 2, 2014)

A Luffy low diffing Smoker isn't out of the realm of possibility at this point. Vergo defeated him with moderate difficulty and Luffy should be stronger


----------



## Gohara (Dec 2, 2014)

@ Starkiller.

Luffy is likely going to defeat Doflamingo in the current Arc.  Vergo defeated Smoker with around high difficulty at most.

Law has demonstrated superior portrayal to Luffy?  Even if that's true, which I'm not sure that it is, Luffy likely has yet to go all out post time skip.  Define widely accepted.


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

Quote me where I ever said Law had superior portrayal to Luffy. I'd agree with "comparable" but a bit shaky on "superior".


----------



## Gohara (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm unsure if that's what you're saying, so I'm asking if that's what you're saying.  If you mean that Law has superior portrayal to Vergo, then what makes you say that?  Even if I agree with that, which I'm not sure that I do, that doesn't necessarily mean that they're not around the same level of power.  Also, define widely accepted.  

My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

>Law cutting down Vergo with his most defensive form on being symbolic of his superiority to him


----------



## Gohara (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, I'm not necessarily disagreeing that Law defeated Vergo.  I'm just accounting for the factors of Vergo fighting Sanji and Smoker around the same time as fighting Law, Vergo outclassing Law for most of the fight, and Vergo intentionally not dodging Law's blow at the end of the fight due to basing his views on his level of power off of their previous confrontations.


----------



## trance (Dec 3, 2014)

Did you miss the part where he had Law's heart as leverage against him?


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 3, 2014)

Luffy Low diffing Smoker? Wha?


----------



## Amol (Dec 3, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> With full knowledge Zoro has a chance but as* I don't see his fighting style as well suited to combating Law's as Luffy's is he would lose more times than not. *The principal way to beat Law unless you are far above him enough to just block with COA is to have both the speed and firepower to stop all his moves and maneuvers, like Doflamingo. Zoro has attack power in spades but he lacks the speed and agility of a Luffy or DD. Law's ability to cut through Vergo's Haki is also troublesome for him as it puts his ability to win a close up clash, normally his forte, in very uncertain territories. Ultimately Zoro only gets one chance to end this, it will be up close with Ashura and other high end moves that don't necessarily outright overpower Law but disorient him and catch him while he can't counter at full power. If he fails that Law will adapt and eventually take him out just as someone more agile than Zoro, Smoker, was.



Corus hit the nail.
Zoro lacks mobility . He is a tanker like Vergo which will cost him in this fight.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 3, 2014)

Amol said:


> Corus hit the nail.
> Zoro lacks mobility . He is a tanker like Vergo which will cost him in this fight.



Zoro dodged B kuma's pad canons. He also dodged hachi's swords.


----------



## Amol (Dec 3, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Zoro dodged B kuma's pad canons. He also dodged hachi's swords.



Of course how did I forgot that Law's attacks are now comparable with Hachi's swords.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 3, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Luffy Low diffing Smoker? Wha?



Smoker underestimation at its finest.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 3, 2014)

Amol said:


> Of course how did I forgot that Law's attacks are now comparable with Hachi's swords.



Did you just ignore my pad canon example


----------



## Firo (Dec 3, 2014)

You do know that Kuma could've tagged him with those canons if he really gave a fuck... Right?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 3, 2014)

Zoro depends on blocking.

Law cuts through zoro like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah Zoro isn't as agile as some people suggest, not really his style.

He's more of a stand-there-and-take-the-hit-so-I-look-badass type of guy


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 3, 2014)

Zoro can stop Law's slash with his own.

Law can't use MES on Zoro, the range is too short, Zoro would be able to kill him if he ever get that close.

Zoro is faster, more durable, has a better stamina, a stronger haki and his offensive power is 10 times superior to Law.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 3, 2014)

10 times ?

That's underestimating Zoro a little don't you think

I think it's safe to say he's at least 25 times more superior


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 3, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Luffy Low diffing Smoker? Wha?


It's not really out of the realm of possibility although highly unlikely with the story progression


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 3, 2014)

Kaiser said:


> It's not really out of the realm of possibility although highly unlikely with the story progression



what diff was CC vs Luffy or Luffy vs Hody in your opinion  ? just curious.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 3, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> what diff was CC vs Luffy or Luffy vs Hody in your opinion  ? just curious.


You mean the second fight versus CC? It was a low diff imo. As for the Hody one, i'd say mid difficulty


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 3, 2014)

Kaiser said:


> You mean the second fight versus CC? It was a low diff imo. As for the Hody one, i'd say mid difficulty



thats all. thanks


----------



## maupp (Dec 3, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Zoro depends on blocking.
> 
> Law cuts through zoro like a hot knife through butter.


That's why He didn't just stand there waiting for Kuma's laser to hit him. Zoro knows which attacks he needs to block and which ones will feck him up. 

What you describe isn't Zoro at all, just someone else you made up so they can stand for Law's attack to cut 

Not to mention we don't even know how they stand with CoA in comparison to each other. If Zoro happened to better CoA than Law then the one hit attack is out of the question and Zoro just happened to specialized in CoA. So far we can't tell how they stand Haki wise in relation to each other but it something worth thinking considering first.

This fight is still 50/50 for me. They can one shot each other under favorable circumstances.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 3, 2014)

maupp said:


> That's why He didn't just stand there waiting for Kuma's laser to hit him. Zoro knows which attacks he needs to block and which ones will feck him up.
> 
> What you describe isn't Zoro at all, just someone else you made up so they can stand for Law's attack to cut
> 
> ...



The lazers are pretty damn linear when it comes to tragetory and he doesn't have the speed and flexibility to constantly dodge la....... Seeing that you know Law can go a shitload of things with his abilities.


----------



## trance (Dec 3, 2014)

It all boils down to how strong Zoro's CoA _truly_ is. It has to be on a greater level than Vergo's for people to consider him capable of blocking/nullifying Law's spatial-manipulating abilities. Zoro's offense is top notch and he has monstrous stats but Law's hax is staggering and he's no slouch in the physical department either. I'd give it to Law more times than not.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 3, 2014)

^I don't think it necessarly requires COA above Vergo's level. There have to be some requirements unexplained yet(maybe dependent on Law's level of haki). Otherwise, why could Smoker(with weaker COA) block his cutting ability?


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 3, 2014)

Great thread OP, repped.

Scenario 1: Law. I don't know about the diff though. Zoro seems less suited to fighting Law as opposed to someone like Luffy

Scenario 2: Law mid, possibly even low diff. Yup. People like Law are nigh impossible to beat (if you're on their general level) when you have no knowledge of their abilities.


----------



## maupp (Dec 3, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> The lazers are pretty damn linear when it comes to tragetory and he doesn't have the speed and flexibility to constantly dodge la....... Seeing that you know Law can go a shitload of things with his abilities.



Law's slash are avoidable, it's all about getting out of his slashes range which can easily be done by a physical fighter like Zoro. And dodging laser is far harder than someone slash when they swing their swords. You do know how fast lasers are right?

Law's variations of other abilities is what would help him defeat someone like Zoro not a one slash hit KO. Again like I said this fight can go either way, I consider them around the same level. They've both impressed me Post skip and they haven't given me any reasons to doubt either of them.

So the victory is circumstantial here for me. Whoever has favorable circumstances or having better luck takes this. That's how people close in power usually win their fights


----------



## Gohara (Dec 3, 2014)

Trance said:


> Did you miss the part where he had Law's heart as leverage against him?



Nope, but Vergo was outclassing Law even when he wasn't squeezing Law's heart.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 4, 2014)

zoro dont need to freaking block, he is faster than law..zoro's attack speed is like luffy g2..a natural soru.

look how smoker was stalling ok against law...untill that rock came in between and smoker let his guard down. while smoker can be considered an average swordman.

i just want to see zoro doing some serious haki hax before i'd see he can beat law, but for now law wins mid high diff. even though zoro has the potential to win.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 4, 2014)

Trance said:


> It all boils down to how strong Zoro's CoA _truly_ is. It has to be on a greater level than Vergo's for people to consider him capable of blocking/nullifying Law's spatial-manipulating abilities. Zoro's offense is top notch and he has monstrous stats but Law's hax is staggering and he's no slouch in the physical department either. I'd give it to Law more times than not.



I think it depends on the size of the room. When law cut vergo his room was the biggest (and perhaps the most stamina consuming)

When law was trading hits with smoker his room was smaller in comparison. He got the upper hand against smoker using mes when he blindsided him, so perhaps smoker couldn't defend his chest with haki.


----------



## Firo (Dec 4, 2014)

maupp said:


> That's why He didn't just stand there waiting for Kuma's laser to hit him. Zoro knows which attacks he needs to block and which ones will feck him up.
> 
> .



> Ignoring what I said
> Thinking Zoro dodging those canons is legit in anyway


----------



## Firo (Dec 4, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Nope, but Vergo was outclassing Law even when he wasn't squeezing Law's heart.



His heart was used as leverage the entire time........


----------



## zenieth (Dec 4, 2014)

reminder that a nameless law stab could wound dd's haki

jet gatling couldn't


----------



## Kai (Dec 4, 2014)

Law wins with high difficulty. 

Zoro simply hasn't been given the level of on or off stage presence that Law has been given, and Law's attacks are a lot faster than Zoro's. Luffy and Law are of a similar level fighting Doflamingo.. Zoro is slightly below them and has yet to reach that level or been given that same treatment.


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 4, 2014)

> reminder that a nameless law stab could wound dd's haki
> 
> jet gatling couldn't



It's also been stated that Haki is a better defense against blunt force than against sharp attacks.

I don't even think it was the stab that hurt DD. He tightened his hand around the sword to hold Law still and that's when it cut.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 4, 2014)

zenieth said:


> reminder that a nameless law stab could wound dd's haki
> 
> jet gatling couldn't



Bro.    .                       .


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 4, 2014)

> reminder that a nameless law stab could wound dd's haki
> 
> jet gatling couldn't


Remember that a nameless Zoo's slash could push back Fujitora an admiral.

Everything Law and Doffy have done couldn't.


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 4, 2014)

Zoro pushed back an Admiral

Damn I'm getting old.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 4, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Remember that a nameless Zoo's slash could push back Fujitora an admiral.
> 
> Everything Law and Doffy have done couldn't.



You got a scan of law attacking isshou?

Cause, I know you don't.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 4, 2014)

As if the move Fujitora moved on some casino Thugs is anyway comparable to a barrage of meteors from space


----------



## Typhon (Dec 4, 2014)

Law wins both scenarios.

The Smoker downplay is ridiculous


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 4, 2014)

For Real. IMO nothing indicates Luffy is > Smoker other than me hyping him and him having MC status. Smoker was a major gap for Luffy pre skip, and his main Marine Rival. It wouldn't make sense for Luffy to eclipse him via powerscaling based on Law's performance. It would make more sense for us to get an actual comparison between the two.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 4, 2014)

​



Coruscation said:


> It's also been stated that Haki is a better defense against blunt force than against sharp attacks.
> 
> *I don't even think it was the stab that hurt DD. He tightened his hand around the sword to hold Law still and that's when it cut.*


----------



## Typhon (Dec 4, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> For Real. IMO nothing indicates Luffy is > Smoker other than me hyping him and him having MC status. Smoker was a major gap for Luffy pre skip, and his main Marine Rival. It wouldn't make sense for Luffy to eclipse him via powerscaling based on Law's performance. It would make more sense for us to get an actual comparison between the two.



Completely agree, especially considering Law has managed to outshine and crap on all his fellow generation. His performance against him needs to be taken with a grain of salt or else many people start to look bad.


----------



## maupp (Dec 4, 2014)

Smoker was never any major gap to Luffy pre skip, this is completely nonsense being written. Smoker intangibility is what made him invincible to Luffy w/o that factor he wasn't any stronger than Luffy. Once Haki is in play, Smoker advantage over Luffy is out the window.

Luffy>Smoker

If you take current Luffy and remove his Haki he'll have trouble handling someone like Caribo


----------



## Gohara (Dec 4, 2014)

@ Firo.

Not really.  We only saw him squeezing Law's heart in certain points of the fight.  He was still outclassing Law for most of the fight outside of that, though.



Dr. White said:


> It would make more sense for us to get an actual comparison between the two.



Luffy is likely going to defeat Doflamingo in the current Arc.  Doflamingo is well above Vergo's level of power.  Vergo is more powerful than current Smoker.



Typhon said:


> Completely agree, especially considering Law has managed to outshine and crap on all his fellow generation.



Law's really the only Supernova who has gone all out post time skip so far.  I also respectfully disagree that he's clearly outperformed Luffy and Zoro so far.  I would say that Luffy defeating old Chinjao with low to mid difficulty is as impressive as anything that Law's done so far, if not more so.  Same with Zoro fighting on par with, if not besting Pica.


----------



## Tenma (Dec 4, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> For Real. IMO nothing indicates Luffy is > Smoker other than me hyping him and him having MC status. Smoker was a major gap for Luffy pre skip, and his main Marine Rival. It wouldn't make sense for Luffy to eclipse him via powerscaling based on Law's performance. It would make more sense for us to get an actual comparison between the two.



Smoker got wrecked hard by Vergo and no-diffed by Doflamingo. His performance against Vergo is comparable to a weakened Sanji's, who is a fair bit weaker than his Captain.

Luffy's about to defeat Doffy and so far has shrugged off everything Doffy has thrown at him.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 4, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Remember that a nameless Zoo's slash could push back Fujitora an admiral.
> 
> Everything Law and Doffy have done couldn't.



Whoever this Zoo person is, he/she really doesn't sound that impressive to be honest. Perhaps you're leaving out his/her more important feats? Pushing someone back isn't hurting them, so you should probably link to the panel when this Zoo person actually landed a hit and hurt Fujitora. Otherwise the feat sounds like nothing, means nothing, and is nothing. 

Actually, a link would really be appreciated, since I seem to have missed out on quite the epic and memorable showdown between Fujitora and this Zoo person.


----------



## trance (Dec 5, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Firo.
> 
> Not really.  We only saw him squeezing Law's heart in certain points of the fight.  He was still outclassing Law for most of the fight outside of that, though.



Actually, he wasn't. In Vergo's introduction, he squeezed heart from the shadows and when Law attempted to fight back in that weakened state, Vergo KOed him. Later, when Law attempts to retrieve his heart back via "Shambles", Vergo blindsides him but Law wasn't aware of Vergo's presence right next to him. Then, without any further notice, he hits Law with two CoA-imbued attacks yet Law is still enduring. After no selling Law's "Counter Shock", Vergo quite violently squeezes Law's heart before Smoker appears. In their final confrontation, Law is able to out speed Vergo, shown when he completes his attack first.

All in all, Vergo was using Law's heart as leverage for a majority of the confrontation.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 5, 2014)

maupp said:


> Smoker was never any major gap to Luffy pre skip, this is completely nonsense being written.


Yeah he was. without Dragon he would have ended Luffy's journey at Lougetown, and he even chased Luffy down at Marineford. It was clear Oda was setting him up to be his current Marine Rival who would chase him down to the ends of the earth but still maintain respect for him.



> Smoker intangibility is what made him invincible to Luffy w/o that factor he wasn't any stronger than Luffy. Once Haki is in play, Smoker advantage over Luffy is out the window.


Nothing suggest that. Smoker was confident enough to engage Ace despite having the evil Fruit disadvantage, and he was able to take a Kick from Hancock and get back up at Marineford, after fighting and outmaneuvering G2 Luffy.

Smoker isn't Enel lol. You lack reading comprehension if you think Smoker's Devil Fruit is the only thing he has. 




> If you take current Luffy and remove his Haki he'll have trouble handling someone like Caribo


Current Luffy should be able to run circles around Caribou. Once again none of this is relevant because Oda specifically makes it known when people ar just hax with DF like Caribou and Enel. We clearly see they lack the physical stats without their fruit. Smoker is not from that fabric at all. He's physically strong, Mid High tier Stats, has a DF cancelling Weapon he is proficient with, and has good haki of his own.



Tenma said:


> Smoker got wrecked hard by Vergo and no-diffed by Doflamingo. His performance against Vergo is comparable to a weakened Sanji's, who is a fair bit weaker than his Captain.


Smoker wasn't fighting to win, he was fighting to get Law's heart back. This is made clear when Vergo ask Smoker why he is using his DF to make himself a bigger surface area for Vergo to hit instead of using his Haki to fight. Smoker was doing it to grab the heart and then sneak it to Law.

Also you lack reading comprehension if you think Smoker wasn't putting up a fight. COA Vergo would beat Smoker, but I also think he and Luffy would have a tough ass fight so it isn't saying much.

Also doflamingo no differed an extremely injured Smoker. He also surprised the fuck out of him. 



> Luffy's about to defeat Doffy and so far has shrugged off everything Doffy has thrown at him.


Lol you act like Luffy's portrayal vs Doflamingo is anything better than smokers. His best feat before teaming up with Law was saving Kyros. All in all Luffy got cut by the clone, punched in the face, got his hands tied behind his back, kicked in the face, and then stomped through a concrete floor. He just now managed to beat the Black Knight, something Jet and Abdullah did with a sneak attack. 

Don't act like Luffy is doing so much better than an injured and surprised Smoker.


----------



## Typhon (Dec 5, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Smoker got wrecked hard by Vergo and *no-diffed by Doflamingo*. His performance against Vergo is comparable to a weakened Sanji's, who is a fair bit weaker than his Captain.
> 
> Luffy's about to defeat Doffy and so far has shrugged off everything Doffy has thrown at him.



So did everyone else...



Gohara said:


> Law's really the only Supernova who has gone all out post time skip so far.  I also respectfully disagree that he's clearly outperformed Luffy and Zoro so far.  I would say that Luffy defeating old Chinjao with low to mid difficulty is as impressive as anything that Law's done so far, if not more so.  Same with Zoro fighting on par with, if not besting Pica.



I disagree. Law has had far better portrayal and feats then anyone else in his generation so far. Luffy with his EGG is the only thing placing his destructive capacity over Law, but that isn't exactly a one on one type of move.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 5, 2014)

> If you take current Luffy and remove his Haki he'll have trouble handling someone like Caribo



What are you smoking, caribou got no diffed by Franky 



> I would say that Luffy defeating old Chinjao with low to mid difficulty is as impressive as anything that Law's done so far



Yes, the guy who's fighting Lao G, and losing so far. So impressive.



> Later, when Law attempts to retrieve his heart back via "Shambles", Vergo blindsides him but Law wasn't aware of Vergo's presence right next to him.



What? Vergo was standing right infront of law at a distance. He was quite aware that vergo was around. What he wasn't aware of was vergo's speed.



> In their final confrontation, Law is able to out speed Vergo, shown when he completes his attack first.



Vergo's attack was perhaps slower, and took more of a charging time than law's, who only needed to establish a room. Perhaps vergo wasn't concerned with completing his attack first, and assumed his haki would tank it, so the trade off was a slower but more powerful attack.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 5, 2014)

Typhon said:


> I disagree. Law has had far better portrayal and feats then anyone else in his generation so far. Luffy with his EGG is the only thing placing his destructive capacity over Law, but that isn't exactly a one on one type of move.


Law has only has better feats than his fellow supernovas, not portrayal/hype and that is only because he is the only supernovas who has been put into real tests where he could display the full set of his abilities. We've not seen his fellow supernovas full set of abilities however. Hell, we didn't even see majority of them at all, so no Law being the only one displaying the full set of his abilities when others don't show much, doesn't mean he has better portrayal/hype. Law's limits are already known when we've no idea of the limit of his fellow supernovas


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Vergo's attack was perhaps slower, and took more of a charging time than law's, who only needed to establish a room. Perhaps vergo wasn't concerned with completing his attack first, and assumed his haki would tank it, so the trade off was a slower but more powerful attack.



*HOW THE BLOODY FUCK DOES A MARTIAL ARTIST'S ATTACK HAVE A GREATER CHARGE TIME THAN A DF USER?!*


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2014)

Next, You wanna tell me shigan takes more start up than gear 3rd?

It aint like the friend spinning on his leg like sanji to light himself on fire.


----------



## Typhon (Dec 5, 2014)

Kaiser said:


> Law has only has better feats than his fellow supernovas, not portrayal/hype and that is only because he is the only supernovas who has been put into real tests where he could display the full set of his abilities. We've not seen his fellow supernovas full set of abilities however. Hell, we didn't even see majority of them at all, so no Law being the only one displaying the full set of his abilities when others don't show much, doesn't mean he has better portrayal/hype. Law's limits are already known when we've no idea of the limit of his fellow supernovas



You can't say "We haven't seen them go all out yet, so Law doesn't have better portrayal and hype". It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 5, 2014)

People r trying to make Vergo stronger than he is just to see the powerlevel make sense.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 5, 2014)

Law is too hax for him


----------



## SsjAzn (Dec 5, 2014)

Law with high difficulty.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 5, 2014)

There are two scenarios


----------



## Tenma (Dec 5, 2014)

Typhon said:


> So did everyone else...




Except Law, who gave him a decent fight (although he had the advantage of knowledge) and Luffy, who is about to defeat him.

That Smoker got defeated by one of Doffy's underlings stands regardless.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 5, 2014)

> There are two scenarios


Yea and Zoro wins both


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh       you


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Look at it this way. Law established his room before vergo rushed at him. Now since law's fruit doesn't rely on physical power, Law doesn't have to take a bigger swing to cut deeper. Since his room was established he just had to take a quick small slash (and it appeared that he did it one handed? Not sure)
> For the slash to be effective in cutting vergo, his fruit simply had to overpower Vergo's Haki which it did, regardless of how strong the swing is.
> 
> On the other hand a physical fighter like vergo would have to take a bigger swing to inflict damage. He'd have to cock his arms more, and that's why we see his arms above his head when he was cut. He had to do a bigger swing to inflict severe damage, but Law, by virtue of his fruit could get away with a quicker, less physically powerful (but DF enhanced) swing.
> ...



All this doesn't fucking matter cause we equally see Vergo preparing before hand and Law taking a massive full-body swing. So there's absolutely zero suggestion that Vergo needed more wind up. Especially considering law's sword is a nodachi which is basically swinging a god damn claymore. And in order for law to split vergo's bamboo and him in half... He'd either need to have been swinging down or law cut twice. Neither of which helps vergo's case


Your creating contrivances. He lost the clash cause he swung slower, that's it.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 5, 2014)

zenieth said:


> All this doesn't fucking matter cause we equally see Vergo preparing before hand and Law taking a massive full-body swing. So there's absolutely zero suggestion that Vergo needed more wind up. Especially considering law's sword is a nodachi which is basically swinging a god damn claymore. And in order for law to split vergo's bamboo and him in half... He'd either need to have been swinging down or law cut twice. Neither of which helps vergo's case
> 
> 
> Your creating contrivances. He lost the clash cause he swung slower, that's it.



Yeah lol at people also forgetting Law did a 360 slash.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 6, 2014)

zenieth said:


> All this doesn't fucking matter cause we equally see Vergo preparing before hand and Law taking a massive full-body swing. So there's absolutely zero suggestion that Vergo needed more wind up. Especially considering law's sword is a nodachi which is basically swinging a god damn claymore. And in order for law to split vergo's bamboo and him in half... He'd either need to have been swinging down or law cut twice. Neither of which helps vergo's case
> 
> 
> Your creating contrivances. He lost the clash cause he swung slower, that's it.



Law prepared his room. When vergo charged law his bamboo was in one hand. When He reached law, he was holding it with both hands over his head running down his back to wind it up to increase the force. 

Mihawk's sword is pretty big. He still manages to swing it pretty fast and still is the WSS. Law's nodachi at his level of strength should be pretty easy to swing  without requiring a wind up. And he did it with one hand. That's how little physical effort he had to put in it.

Law swung straight. If he would've cut twice or downwards, we would've seen that effect on the environment. The reason Vergo's Staff is cut in half is because he was winding up to take a big swing and that's why the longer end of the bamboo was over his head running down his back, so when law cut him through the waist, the part of the bamboo overhanging behind it got cut too.

If he didn't feel he could've tanked Law's slash, he wouldn't have tried such a slow maneuver in this scenario. Even doffy comments on Law's inability to cut him in the past to make it more symbolic.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 6, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah lol at people also forgetting Law did a 360 slash.



You don't need to wind up to do a 360 slash. Law wasn't shown winding up either.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 6, 2014)

Trance said:


> In Vergo's introduction, he squeezed heart from the shadows and when Law attempted to fight back in that weakened state, Vergo KOed him.



That's all long before their fight.



Trance said:


> Later, when Law attempts to retrieve his heart back via "Shambles", Vergo blindsides him but Law wasn't aware of Vergo's presence right next to him.



Pretty much what NijiSanji is saying here.  Vergo just moved too fast for Law to keep up with him.



Trance said:


> Then, without any further notice, he hits Law with two CoA-imbued attacks yet Law is still enduring. After no selling Law's "Counter Shock"



Yes, but that all counts.  Plus, as you're saying here, Vergo shrugged off a point blank range blow from Law.

Not to mention that's all after Vergo fought and bested Sanji.  Vergo also goes on to defeat Smoker.



Trance said:


> In their final confrontation, Law is able to out speed Vergo, shown when he completes his attack first.



If you mean in the final clash, Vergo intentionally didn't dodge, because he assumed that there was still a big strength difference between them based off of his previous knowledge of Law.  Plus, and again, that's all after Vergo has fought and bested Sanji as well as fought and defeated Smoker.

I don't see Law fighting and besting Sanji, fighting and defeating Smoker, and then fighting and barely defeating himself- even if he uses his opponent's heart against him a couple times.  At least, not with notably less difficulty than Vergo did all that.

Either way, even if I raise my estimation of current Law's power some, I still see him as being around as powerful as Vergo.  I think that's reinforced by Doflamingo defeating Law without too much trouble multiple times.



Typhon said:


> I disagree. Law has had far better portrayal and feats then anyone else in his generation so far. Luffy with his EGG is the only thing placing his destructive capacity over Law, but that isn't exactly a one on one type of move.



I wasn't necessarily referring to destructive capabilities.  I was referring to vs. feats.


----------



## trance (Dec 6, 2014)

Vergo moved too fast for Law _because he wasn't even focused on Vergo's location_. _He was fixated on retrieving his heart_. I don't get how hard that is to understand? 

And again, you're dodging the fact of Vergo only managing to incapacitate Law in their "fight" via using his heart as leverage against him.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 6, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> You don't need to wind up to do a 360 slash. Law wasn't shown winding up either.



Vergo soru'd before Law got his Mountain sized room up, and did a full 360 with his fucking Nodachi. This means Law is faster deal with it.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 7, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Vergo soru'd before Law got his Mountain sized room up, and did a full 360 with his fucking Nodachi. This means Law is faster deal with it.



Vergo did not use soru. Whenever soru is used we see blurred lines in place of the original location of the character. Like this (top middle panel)



Or we see coby's soru (which should be weak):



However, what we see with vergo is this(no blurred lines in the original location, it's a simple rush):



So it should be clear he did not use soru. Perhaps he could not use soru because of his bulky form which he sacrificed for speed in lieu of power/durability/haki?

Also, you mentioned vergo made his move before law set his room up? That again is incorrect, as we can see law set his room up in the panel before vergo moved towards law (unless you've been reading manga left to right?)


----------



## maupp (Dec 7, 2014)

^yet there are people in this very thread saying Law wins mid or low diff. So what do have to say about that ?


----------



## Gohara (Dec 7, 2014)

Trance said:


> Vergo moved too fast for Law _because he wasn't even focused on Vergo's location_.



He was well aware of Vergo's location, and he knew that Vergo wouldn't just let him take his heart back.  So, I don't agree that Law wasn't focused on Vergo's location to the point that Vergo simply surprised him.



Trance said:


> And again, you're dodging the fact of Vergo only managing to incapacitate Law in their "fight" via using his heart as leverage against him.



I didn't say anything about Vergo incapacitating Law.  I do think that he can, but I'm not saying that he did.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 7, 2014)

Oda has pportrayed Zoro as being a tier above Law.


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 7, 2014)

What. The. Fuck

when did Oda do that?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 7, 2014)

Battousai said:


> What. The. Fuck
> 
> when did Oda do that?


I think it was roughly around here.

**


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Law prepared his room. When vergo charged law his bamboo was in one hand. When He reached law, he was holding it with both hands over his head running down his back to wind it up to increase the force.
> 
> Mihawk's sword is pretty big. He still manages to swing it pretty fast and still is the WSS. Law's nodachi at his level of strength should be pretty easy to swing  without requiring a wind up. And he did it with one hand. That's how little physical effort he had to put in it.
> 
> ...



A 360 move is unconditionally going to take a long time to execute, regardless of the circumstances, because it has to go all the way around his body. To suggest that an overhead smash takes more time is ridiculous. Especially, when we've no indication that it has insane amount of wind up. I really want to know what kind of fucked up physics you think Vergo's body, or pole has that would suggest that. If he cut the bamboo staff, then Vergo had to have crunched his body fully in a downward swing to perform that.

Also slow manuever? He was less than a meter away from law when he launched at him. Soru or not, he had all the time in the world to pull off a move, with no indication of being extensive, that would hit him if their speeds were comparable.

It's not like that Bamboo strike was lion song or hells memory or any g3 move. 

I mean unless you want to suggest Smoker is crazy slow in comparison to both of them, given that he couldn't dodge the move.


----------



## trance (Dec 7, 2014)

Gohara said:


> He was well aware of Vergo's location, and he knew that Vergo wouldn't just let him take his heart back.  So, I don't agree that Law wasn't focused on Vergo's location to the point that Vergo simply surprised him.



See the "!!!" in the scan? That denotes genuine surprise.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 8, 2014)

He was surprised or worried at Vergo's speed, not that Vergo would attack him.


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2014)

Law tried multi-tasking and failed at it. That doesn't correlate to a one-on-one scenario where Law wouldn't have to worry about retrieving his heart or not.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 8, 2014)

zenieth said:


> A 360 move is unconditionally going to take a long time to execute, regardless of the circumstances, because it has to go all the way around his body.



No it doesn't have to go all the way around his body. The first 90-180 degrees is enough to cut Vergo. The remainder can be completed later, probably from the momentum, and also to cut the factory in half (2 birds with one stone)



> If he cut the bamboo staff, then Vergo had to have crunched his body fully in a downward swing to perform that.



Just a question. How do you think vergo was going to swing his pole? I see it sort of like this:



That's the wind up part, and he was going to swing downwards about 270 degrees or so from that cocked position. However Law slashed him when it was still behind his back



> I mean unless you want to suggest Smoker is crazy slow in comparison to both of them, given that he couldn't dodge the move.



Smoker dodged a different move from a non-bulked Vergo, and he created that opening for vergo to distract him while he stole the heart and returned it to law with his smoke


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 8, 2014)

Man that scene is awesome

3rd favourite moment of the MF anime

Was animated well

Putting aside Mihawk's PIS

Although to be honest I believe he wasn't actually trying to kill lil' Luffy, contrary to what he said

He loves Shanks too much to hurt his prodigy


----------



## Gohara (Dec 8, 2014)

Trance said:


> Law tried multi-tasking and failed at it. That doesn't correlate to a one-on-one scenario where Law wouldn't have to worry about retrieving his heart or not.



Law trying to get his heart back and fighting Vergo went hand in hand at the time.  He's fully aware that if he takes his heart from Vergo's hands, Vergo is going to try to get it back.


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2014)

Law thought he could retrieve his heart and place it back in his chest and fend off Vergo simultaneously. Vergo proved him wrong but again, this doesn't correlate to an un-hindered Law one-on-one against Vergo.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 8, 2014)

@ Trance:



> Law thought he could retrieve his heart and place it back in his chest and fend off Vergo simultaneously. Vergo proved him wrong but again, this doesn't correlate to an un-hindered Law one-on-one against Vergo.



Yup. Law simply made a bad decision at that point, and paid for it. Perhaps getting your heart squeezed and in pain leads to bad decisions?

Vergo made a bad decision in their final clash and paid for it too.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 8, 2014)

lol said:


> Man that scene is awesome
> 
> 3rd favourite moment of the MF anime
> 
> ...



Ikr? Mihawk has so much class and style 



> *TheGuyAboveMeWithTheHardToTypeUsername*



 it's not that hard


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> No it doesn't have to go all the way around his body. The first 90-180 degrees is enough to cut Vergo. The remainder can be completed later, probably from the momentum, and also to cut the factory in half (2 birds with one stone)



Problem here?

His cut ended in the direction his swinging arm was in. Meaning it'd need a full  180+ degrees before it hit would reach vergo. The starting point wasn't vergo. Vergo doesn't even count as the half way point.




> Just a question. How do you think vergo was going to swing his pole? I see it sort of like this:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the wind up part, and he was going to swing downwards about 270 degrees or so from that cocked position. However Law slashed him when it was still behind his back



Fair enough.



> Smoker dodged a different move from a non-bulked Vergo, and he created that opening for vergo to distract him while he stole the heart and returned it to law with his smoke



Smoker got hit by a different move (not dodged) but the point still stands

It's

1. A move that requires Vergo to twirl his bamboo stick behind his back
2. At least 180 degree swing
3. A move he started after Smoker was coming at him
4. Smoker's increased mass played no part in it considering he did a full on thrust in the same vain as vergo
5. The move he earned his moniker from


And you want me to believe this other move has an even greater charge up? Or even more baseless, that haki body armor somehow slows one down?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 8, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Problem here?
> 
> His cut ended in the direction his swinging arm was in. Meaning it'd need a full  180+ degrees before it hit would reach vergo. The starting point wasn't vergo. Vergo doesn't even count as the half way point.



Just a question. What do you feel the 2 semicircular smoke rings in the top left panel imply here:






> Smoker got hit by a different move (not dodged) but the point still stands



Sorry, my bad. Made a mistake by saying dodged, but I meant hit too.



> It's
> 
> 1. A move that requires Vergo to twirl his bamboo stick behind his back
> 2. At least 180 degree swing
> ...



I did indicate that smoker created an opening for vergo to hit him, to distract him. As in smoker was trying to appear threatening, but even his 'attack' wasn't meant to hit Vergo as he was more focused on trying to retrieve the heart by using his smoke. Vergo had an open hit and he took it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Just a question. What do you feel the 2 semicircular smoke rings in the top left panel imply here:



what are you getting at? Are you trying to imply that's the slash arc he made?

Cause the giant diced background to his left suggests otherwise.


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> @ Trance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that Vergo kinda went full retard at the end but I'm mostly saying that in a fair fight with no heart for Vergo to use and with no PIS/CIS, Law is stronger than Vergo.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 8, 2014)

Trance said:


> Law thought he could retrieve his heart and place it back in his chest and fend off Vergo simultaneously. Vergo proved him wrong but again, this doesn't correlate to an un-hindered Law one-on-one against Vergo.



Law wasn't yet putting it back in his chest.  Unless he thought Vergo was just going to let him do that, he would know that Vergo would attack him immediately after that.  So, he would have to attack Vergo first and then put his heart back in his chest.


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2014)

Again, _it doesn't correlate to a fight between him and Vergo, where Law doesn't have to worry about his heart or not_. Plus, you're just nitpicking anyway and dodging my actual point.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 8, 2014)

Vergo only used Law's heart to his advantage during parts of the fight.  If Vergo had defeated Law without Sanji and Smoker getting involved, then I can see how it may not prove that Vergo is well above Law's level of power.  However, Vergo was also outclassing Law for most of the fight even when he wasn't using Law's heart to his advantage.  This while also fighting and besting Sanji as well as fighting and defeating Smoker.

Even despite that, I'm willing to agree that Law is around as powerful as Vergo.


----------



## trance (Dec 9, 2014)

Law proved he could cut through Vergo with all his defense up. He also has reactions at least as quick as Vergo, by virtue of at least being able to react to Doffy (who is superior to Vergo). Law's not even known for his physical capabilities (at least not to the same extent as say, Luffy or Zoro) yet he withstood a few of Vergo's Haki-imbued strikes enough to unleashed a counter attack and with his own Haki, could resist Doffy's "Five Colored Strings". 

Law has more going for him than Vergo. So, it's definitely reasonable to say that Law is stronger than Vergo.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2014)

law can also damage DD.

something sanji couldn't do, whilst sanji could make vergo bleed.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2014)

Gohara said:


> However, Vergo was also outclassing Law for most of the fight even when he wasn't using Law's heart to his advantage.  This while also fighting and besting Sanji as well as fighting and defeating Smoker.



I want panel proof of this 'most of their fight'

Cause last I remember... law opens up with attempting to get his heart
vergo kicks law as he gets it
vero squeezes his heart as law's getting up.
Vergo elbows and punches law
Law uses counter shock
Law mocks vergo 
Vergo squeezes law's heart twice


----------



## Gohara (Dec 9, 2014)

Trance said:


> Law proved he could cut through Vergo with all his defense up.



After Vergo expended energy and was dealt damage by Sanji and Smoker.  



Trance said:


> He also has reactions at least as quick as Vergo, by virtue of at least being able to react to Doffy (who is superior to Vergo).



Vergo was able to keep up with the speed of Shambles, and Law wasn't able to react in time to avoid the blow and counter it.  I'm not saying that Law can't avoid and counter any blows from Vergo, but yeah.



Trance said:


> Law's not even known for his physical capabilities (at least not to the same extent as say, Luffy or Zoro) yet he withstood a few of Vergo's Haki-imbued strikes enough to unleashed a counter attack and with his own Haki, could resist Doffy's "Five Colored Strings".



True.  His durability isn't bad.



Trance said:


> Law has more going for him than Vergo.



I would say that Vergo is significantly physically superior to Law and that they have around the same level of Haki.  Law has a powerful Devil Fruit, which I think mostly evens him out with Vergo.



Trance said:


> So, it's definitely reasonable to say that Law is stronger than Vergo.



I actually agree with that, but I personally see them as being around the same level of power.  I don't really see anything that clearly suggests that Law is notably more powerful than Vergo.  A little more powerful maybe, but yeah.



zenieth said:


> I want panel proof of this 'most of their fight'



I said for most of their fight even when he wasn't using Law's heart to his advantage.  The only part of the fight in which that wasn't the case was the final clash, which was after Vergo fought Smoker.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2014)

so basically the one kick. Because every other blow vergo got on law had the preface of vergo squeezing his heart.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 9, 2014)

The first time we see Vergo using Law's heart to his advantage is already after Law is visibly damaged.  Also, Vergo hit Law multiple times in that scene, and shrugged off his Counter Shock technique and was getting ready to continue pummeling a nearly knocked out Law before Smoker arrived.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2014)

Gohara said:


> The first time we see Vergo using Law's heart to his advantage is already after Law is visibly damaged.  Also, Vergo hit Law multiple times in that scene, and shrugged off his Counter Shock technique and was getting ready to continue pummeling a nearly knocked out Law before Smoker arrived.



No

the first time vergo uses law's heart is vergo's introduction.

Where a single squeeze drooped law to the ground in excruciated pain.

Multiple times? He hit him twice. The very first one whilst you see law visibly shaking from the pain of his heart being squeezed.

No damage? Vergo was smoking and reeled back over a meter away. If it did no damage, he'd have no need to make such a wide gap.

Law was only nearly knocked out from repeated heart squeezes which left him in absolutely no state.

Vergo's physical attacks played a paltry part in the damage that was inflicted to law compared to the heart attacks.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 9, 2014)

zenieth said:


> what are you getting at? Are you trying to imply that's the slash arc he made?
> 
> Cause the giant diced background to his left suggests otherwise.



No, that's not what I was trying to imply. Law was holding his sword in his right hand. Which direction do you feel law's sword started in?

I feel law's sword started pointing left, did the first 180 slash cutting vergo up, and carried on the momentum for another 360 degrees (cutting the factory up). SO while law's body moved 360 degrees on it's axis, law's sword cut 540 degrees, which is the cause for the 2 semicircular smoke rings.


----------



## Amol (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh Vergo vs Law thread..
Wait...


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> No, that's not what I was trying to imply. Law was holding his sword in his right hand. Which direction do you feel law's sword started in?
> 
> I feel law's sword started pointing left, did the first 180 slash cutting vergo up, and carried on the momentum for another 360 degrees (cutting the factory up). SO while law's body moved 360 degrees on it's axis, law's sword cut 540 degrees, which is the cause for the 2 semicircular smoke rings.




There's zero indication of such, and we see clear where his swing stopped.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 9, 2014)

zenieth said:


> There's zero indication of such, and we see clear where his swing stopped.



Ahh screw it. This will go nowhere.

Where's your sig from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2014)

it's disney's Pocahontas


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 9, 2014)

zenieth said:


> it's disney's Pocahontas



Cool thanks!


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 9, 2014)

> He also has reactions at least as quick as Vergo, by virtue of at least being able to react to Doffy (who is superior to Vergo).


Bullshit, Smoker pulled out a smoke trick vs both Vergo and Law, Law was unable to react fast enough and got his head smashed into the ground whereas Vergo easily dodged it

Vergo has better CoO and reaction time than Law.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 9, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Bullshit, Smoker pulled out a smoke trick vs both Vergo and Law, Law was unable to react fast enough and got his head smashed into the ground whereas Vergo easily dodged it
> 
> Vergo has better CoO and reaction time than Law.



Smoker caught Law off guard as he went to hit Tashigi. You mad Zoro would be fodderized in front of Dofla?


----------



## Firo (Dec 9, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Bullshit, Smoker pulled out a smoke trick vs both Vergo and Law, Law was unable to react fast enough and got his head smashed into the ground whereas Vergo easily dodged it
> 
> Vergo has better CoO and reaction time than Law.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 9, 2014)

I wonder when Doffy finally kills Law so all this wank can stop...


----------



## Gohara (Dec 9, 2014)

zenieth said:


> No
> 
> the first time vergo uses law's heart is vergo's introduction.



I mean the first time in their fight.  My apologies for the confusion.  



zenieth said:


> The very first one whilst you see law visibly shaking from the pain of his heart being squeezed.



Law was coughing prior to that after being hit, and he was knocked down flat on the ground.



zenieth said:


> No damage? Vergo was smoking and reeled back over a meter away. If it did no damage, he'd have no need to make such a wide gap.



I didn't say no damage.  I said that Vergo shrugged it off.  After he was dealt a blow, he just continued on doing what he was doing.  Law went on to say that it didn't work.



zenieth said:


> Vergo's physical attacks played a paltry part in the damage that was inflicted to law compared to the heart attacks.



I respectfully disagree.  Law was already visibly damaged before we first saw Vergo squeezing Law's heart.  In the three blows that we actually did see Vergo deal Law (a kick, an elbow, and a punch)- Law had notable reactions.  When he was kicked he was knocked flat on the ground and coughing and when he was elbowed as well as punched his head was nearly sent flying off his body.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2014)

law is not that far above vergo,
law and zoro are almost equal though zoro seems stronger,
vergo and sanji are almost equal though vergo seems stronger,

its like zoro>=law>vergo>=sanji

if we talking about vergo...a more interesting matchup is vergo vs jinbei...this will really go to no where imo.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 9, 2014)

lol @ Zoro being stronger so far


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> lol @ Zoro being stronger so far



zoro is closer to luffy that law is....ofc provided they have intel on law's ability and not let their guard down.

or maybe cuz people just like zoro more lol


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 9, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> lol @ Zoro being stronger so far



Law has not been that impressive so far.


Dude's gone all out where as Zoro still looks better just cruising by.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 9, 2014)

Jeep Brah said:


> Law has not been that impressive so far.
> 
> 
> Dude's gone all out where as Zoro still looks better just cruising by.



Lol.

Please show me where Oda implied he went all out.
V.s Vergo (who fucked Law's heart up/got multiple free hits with Haki in) Law beat him with a no named slash. Since then Law hasnt even been at 100%, so fuck are you talking about 

Let's look at Law's fight list vs Zoro's.
Law:
-W vs Smoker
-W vs Vergo
-L to Doflamingo/Fujitora
-L to Doflamingo
-W vs Trebol
-L vs Doflamingo

Best Feats: 17 Megaton Slash (Mountain Range Slash vs Vergo), Multi Hundred Megaton Meteor Redirection with Tact, Shambles fast enough to catch Dofla off guard, Haki goo enough to block Dofla/beat out Vergo's, Soul Fucking someone on M3 level.


Current Hype: Monster Trio of Supernova, Shichibukai, Ex- Member of DD Crew.

Zoro:
-W vs Hyozo
-W vs Base Hodi
-W vs Monet
-Losing Clash vs Fujitora
-Currently fighting Pica

Best Feats:
-Hill Cutting Slash mid Sleep, Shi Shi Son Son vs Dragon, 700Kt 1080P Cannon, Clashing with Fujitora/escaping his Gravity Hole.

Current Hype: Supernova, M3 of SH Crew, Pupil of Mihawk.

Now tell me who's resume is impressive.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 9, 2014)

Why do so many new people lately love zoro more than their mother

I mean seriously

It's weird

Did they migrate from somewhere?

Some secret cult wherein they discuss the intricacies of wank?


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2014)

@ Dr. White

law is really tired and done showing us everything he can now...

best achievements on punc hazarad/dressroza
 = stalling doffy and fujitora + beating 2 top executives + getting a whole beat by doffy...(lol i dont blame law..he was against an admiral and 2nd strongest shichibukai)


zoro on the other hand is as good as 90% fresh, he didnt yet sweat nor go above low diff...

best achievements on punc hazard/dressroza
 = defeat a low tier doffy memeber monet, currently beating easily the so-said strongest top executive, and going against fujitora's gravity whole (though it doesnt count to how tired and pushed up he is)

zoro really need to fight someone strong now like doffy or fujitora because the way he is keeping his cool now definitely makes alot of people (including me) pick him for the winner of zoro vs law.
we know zoro always becomes so deadly when he is pushed to his limits.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 9, 2014)

Dr.White most biase person on this thread.

Pushing back Fujitora and clashing on par with him a few chapters later >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything Law has done in his entire life.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 10, 2014)

Never change bro


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2014)

Gohara said:


> I mean the first time in their fight.  My apologies for the confusion.


Then god damn specify.




> Law was coughing prior to that after being hit, and he was knocked down flat on the ground.



So what if he was coughing, folks get beat to shit. Hell law got pierced through his body on two separate occasions.  A cough is so beneath negligible it's not worth mentioning. And people get knocked to the ground countlessly. God knows DD does it all the time to luffy.




> I didn't say no damage.  I said that Vergo shrugged it off.  After he was dealt a blow, he just continued on doing what he was doing.  Law went on to say that it didn't work.



Of course it didn't work, he's not ko'd.

Doing what he's doing... which was squeezing law's heart.



> I respectfully disagree.  Law was already visibly damaged before we first saw Vergo squeezing Law's heart.  In the three blows that we actually did see Vergo deal Law (a kick, an elbow, and a punch)- Law had notable reactions.  When he was kicked he was knocked flat on the ground and coughing and when he was elbowed as well as punched his head was nearly sent flying off his body.




bull


Law was already visibly wounded before the fight began. In fact, he's wounded in the very same places with no notable change.

>elbowed and punched
>head nearly sent flying off.

The fuck are you talking about?

This isn't Ace and BB, there's zero indication from either party that law's neck is even close to being snapped.

fucking hell, sanji did more visible damage to vergo's face than vergo did to law.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Lol.
> 
> Please show me where Oda implied he went all out.
> V.s Vergo (who fucked Law's heart up/got multiple free hits with Haki in) Law beat him with a no named slash. Since then Law hasnt even been at 100%, so fuck are you talking about
> ...




Someones feelings are hurt


----------



## Gohara (Dec 10, 2014)

zenieth said:


> So what if he was coughing



So it's a strong reaction suggesting that Vergo caused him a significant amount of pain.



zenieth said:


> Of course it didn't work, he's not ko'd.



It didn't cause him to do much of anything.  It didn't just fail to defeat him.  It didn't really effect him much.



zenieth said:


> Law was already visibly wounded before the fight began. In fact, he's wounded in the very same places with no notable change.





That's the most recent time that we saw him before that specific fight began.



zenieth said:


> This isn't Ace and BB, there's zero indication from either party that law's neck is even close to being snapped.



I meant because of his head being wrung back to the extent that it was, for lack of a better way of putting it.  I didn't mean that the bones in his head/neck were literally cracked and about to detach at the time.



zenieth said:


> fucking hell, sanji did more visible damage to vergo's face than vergo did to law.







Also, one of Sanji's blows on Vergo was a surprise blow.  None of the blows we saw Vergo deal Law were surprise blows.

Not to mention that while I do think that Vergo is decisively more powerful than current Sanji, I don't think that he's a lot more powerful than him.  So if we're going to use that as a comparison, it really only agrees with my point that current Law isn't a lot more powerful than Vergo, although Vergo performs better against Law than Sanji does against Vergo.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 10, 2014)

Zoro being above Law at this point is undebatable.


While Law continues to struggle against characters irrelevant to those Zoro has stalemated with, Zoro continues to first by without even a modicum of his full power


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 11, 2014)

What if zoro gets serious and:


Then he does this to law:


lol cant we imagine atleast.
law gets killed while in Tsukuyomi...end of story.

Now someone will say "law can shamble the Tsukuyomi"


----------



## Tregis (Dec 11, 2014)

I just can't see Zoro getting around the arsenal Law has. 

With the amount of OHKO abilities law posses, it seems like either Zoro beats him from the get go, or law will just use his many one-hit wonders to beat him.

Law being able to cut, and harm Doflamingo almost gives the notion that Zoro could most likely not just use COA to protect from the slashes as I view Doflamingo to have equal, or even better COA mastery than Zoro and has what appears to be decent observation haki while it is unknown what Zoro's level is in that field. 

Zoro clearly beats law in physical portrayal, and is also clearly in the same league, but I feel Law's Devil Fruit can make short work of people who aren't a great deal stronger than him, assuming he gets the first hit in.

I guess it'll take a very quick/decisive hit from Zoro before any of the hax comes in for him to pull a win, as I believe the fight goes more in law's favor the longer the fight goes on.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 11, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> What if zoro gets serious and:
> 
> 
> Then he does this to law:
> ...


That looks sick


----------



## Sanji (Dec 12, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> What if zoro gets serious and:



Original joke do not steal.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 12, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> Original joke do not steal.



i'm not stealing...i'm just remodeling and reusing it.

should of put copyrighted by whoever in my post


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2015)

Jeep Brah said:


> Zoro being above Law at this point is undebatable.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 5, 2015)

As big of a Zoro fan as I am (he's my favorite character in the series) even ill admit, that the way things stand right now; Law>Zoro. My dude needs to fight a worthy opponent or two so we can actually see how much he's grown since the timeskip. I have no doubt that he'll be the stronger of the two pretty soon. Well unless Oda pulls a fast one.


----------



## Finalbeta (Oct 5, 2015)

Months ago I believed that Law would've won this fight but I'm betting on Zoro now 

If Doffy can mid diff Law Zoro has a chance in beating him with high-extreme diff


----------



## maupp (Oct 5, 2015)

^ Doffy *CANNOT* mid diff Law 

Doffy Mid diffed *WEAKENED* Law


----------



## Raiden34 (Oct 5, 2015)

Law > Zoro, that is something you can not argue.

Zoro isn't going to defeat Trebol while his arm was cut off, or he isn't going to one shot Vergo, or he can't mid-low diff Smoker etc. etc.

Not to mention Law is the partner of Luffy, while Zoro is his just underling.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 5, 2015)

Well this is certainly a blast from the past. 

Law still wins though.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 5, 2015)

Law high difficulty.


----------



## Kai (Oct 5, 2015)

Law obviously wins. The Zoro advocates are only talking about future status, which no one else is denying.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 5, 2015)

Such powerfull necromancers


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 5, 2015)

Zoro extreme diff 10 day and 1 second fight without Ashura
With Ashura is mid diff to low


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 5, 2015)

Law molests him.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 5, 2015)

As of right now, Law still takes it more often than not, but the fight is pretty close.


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 5, 2015)

Asura Zoro>Law~Zoro 

undeniable truth. Their feats and portrayal are neck and neck hinting at a Akainu/Aokiji gap. Once Zoro goes all out their difference in strength will be like day and night the same way it is between Luffy and Law after the former?s gear 4 reveal.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 5, 2015)

Zoro is the perfect counter against Law. 

Zoro can deflect any of Law's slash with his own air slash and continuously throws these at Law until he overwhelms him. 

Zoro's stamina>Law's stamina


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 5, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Zoro is the perfect counter against Law.
> 
> Zoro can deflect any of Law's slash with his own air slash and continuously throws these at Law until he overwhelms him.
> 
> Zoro's stamina>Law's stamina



Lmao Zoro cannot deflect shit. Zoro slashes at air and sends really strong/sharp Air slashes. Law isn't sending anything material, he is literally cutting space, which air exist in. Therefore Zoro autoloses lmao.

Zoro has no feats of spamming these slashes in succession and Law's Island sized room affords him enough space to consistently lol at Zoro's AOE. Not to mention Law could deal with Doflamingo's 5 C String attack and smoker in CqC so he isn't going to get overwhelmed before he can escape or counter with hax of his own like fucking with the environment.

Law has better post skip endurance feats


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao Zoro cannot deflect shit. Zoro slashes at air and sends really strong/sharp Air slashes. Law isn't sending anything material, he is literally cutting space, which air exist in. Therefore Zoro autoloses lmao.
> 
> Zoro has no feats of spamming these slashes in succession and Law's Island sized room affords him enough space to consistently lol at Zoro's AOE. Not to mention Law could deal with Doflamingo's 5 C String attack and smoker in CqC so he isn't going to get overwhelmed before he can escape or counter with hax of his own like fucking with the environment.
> 
> Law has better post skip endurance feats


But Asura Zoro


----------



## Raiden34 (Oct 5, 2015)

Zoro's slashes will own them all... No one can do anything about it.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 5, 2015)

Corazon said:


> But Asura Zoro



But Soulfucking Law


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> But Soulfucking Law


Asura>Soulfucking


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 6, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Asura>Soulfucking



Not when his best feat with Asura is taking down Kaku.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 6, 2015)

They're bout equal at the moment without Zoro going all out, i definitely go with Zoro.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 6, 2015)

Zoro will always remain stronger than Sai but weaker than Law.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 6, 2015)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Not when his best feat with Asura is taking down Kaku.



Asura=Demon

Demon eats Soul

So Asura>Soulfucking


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 6, 2015)

Zoro wins, anyone who think otherwise is simply delusional at this point.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 6, 2015)

Zoro gets raped anyone who thinks otherwise at this point is extravlad, and I mean the only definition of the name, the pejorative one.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 6, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Asura=Demon
> 
> Demon eats Soul
> 
> So Asura>Soulfucking



I'd rather have my soul eaten than fucked.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 6, 2015)

Zoro and Law should be equal to what we've *been *shown any extra attack power Zoro may have will just push him further above Law.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Oct 6, 2015)

Ain't nothing changed Law still wins. He can do everything Zoro can and then some. I think this matchup goes 8 or even 9 out of 10 times in Law's favour.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 6, 2015)

YO Law's durability is greater than Zoro's right?

Law has him in every category tbh.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 6, 2015)

Sanji said:


> YO Law's durability is greater than Zoro's right?
> 
> Law has him in every category tbh.



Kind if hard to gauge this when the last time Zoro has ever received a scratch was 7 years ago.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 6, 2015)

Zoro can easily spam air slashes to negate Law's slashes

Zoro's speed allows him to blitz Law before he can say "Room"

Zoro's haki is stronger than Law's, essentially rendering law's DF useless

I don't see how you can even dispute this


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 6, 2015)

There is a difference between durability and endurance. Law has great endurance, not great durabity at least not compared to Zoro's and even the difference in their endurance is arguable since preskip Zoro had some insane endurance feats and it's impossible to exactly powerscale it with post-skip since he has barely been damaged yet. There is also the striking speed area where Zoro overcomes Law. Their range is similar but because of Zoro's superior striking speed i see him having the edge in the area. It's hard to compare the difference in their haki though. One thing is for sure however, based on what is shown the are roughly on the same level, something terrifying when you realize Zoro didn't go all out yet


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 6, 2015)

Law is woefully outclassed in CQC compared to Zoro and any physical confrontation between the two would result in Zoro winning quite handily. Where Law has a gleam of hope is ability to deceive the presence of location within his room and is cutting ability that ignores conventional durability. Zoro mountain level Attacks may or may not be enough to deal with that. 

Current Zoro vs Law is a toss up. With Full Power Zoro more than likely winning .


----------



## Visa (Oct 6, 2015)

Johnny-boy, you're acting like Law doesn't have any casual mountain level attacks and complete hax that can fry Zoro's insides. 
It only takes one hit, something Zoro wishes he could do.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 6, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> you're acting like Law doesn't have any *casual *mountain level attacks



he doesn't


----------



## Visa (Oct 6, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> he doesn't



Name me one casual mountain level attack Zoro has that isn't a named technique. 
Who do you think Zoro is, Mihawk?


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 6, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Name me one casual mountain level attack Zoro has that isn't a named technique.
> Who do you think Zoro is, Mihawk? :riden



I never said Zoro had casual mountain attacks 

but you are claiming that Law has


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 6, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Johnny-boy, you're acting like Law doesn't have any casual mountain level attacks and complete hax that can fry Zoro's insides.
> It only takes one hit, something Zoro wishes he could do.



It only takes a hit from Zoro to end Law similarly. Moot point. Law doesn't have casual mountain level Attacks, what are you reading  and unlike Law's Attacks, Zoro are magnitudes stronger considering they actually do damage.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 6, 2015)

Not like it matters, Law just doesn't have a comparable standard to Zoro in terms of fighting prowess and the iota of chance he could beat Zoro in a fight is if he stayed several 10's of meters away from him spamming hax Attacks given his inability to deal with him in CQC. We saw how an inferior combatant like Smoker handled Law the second he got in his face


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 6, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Zoro can easily spam air slashes to negate Law's slashes
> 
> Zoro's speed allows him to blitz Law before he can say "Room"
> 
> ...



Regular air slashes won't negate slashes that cut through space.  

Zoro isn't faster than Law.

Having stronger haki doesn't even come close to rendering Law's df useless, which we saw when he harmed Doflamingo multiple times. 

You can't even keep a straight face while lying to people who can't see your face.


----------



## Visa (Oct 6, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> I never said Zoro had casual mountain attacks
> 
> but you are claiming that Law has




Did that after getting his heart squeezed and letting his opponent land haki freebies.  


Held a room this size during the entire duration of his fight with Doflamingo while he was still active *and* when he got incapacitated despite the fact he got battered, stabbed, arm ripped off, etc.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 6, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Did that after getting his heart squeezed and letting his opponent land haki freebies.




Law's strongest attack = you read as "casual"

ok bruh you got me there


----------



## Visa (Oct 6, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Law's strongest attack = you read as "casual"
> 
> ok bruh you got me there



I edited my previous comment so I could add more proof, read it again.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 6, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> I edited my previous comment so I could add more proof, read it again.



I'm not denying that Law's range is impressive

However, like his PH mountain cut, none of them are casual. That room literally took every ounce of strength he had.


----------



## Visa (Oct 6, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> I'm not denying that Law's range is impressive
> 
> However, like his PH mountain cut, none of them are casual. That room literally took every ounce of strength he had.



It took more strength to maintain the room after all the grievous injuries culminated he sustained for that long than actually making a room that big, as he's clearly shown in Punk Hazard.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 6, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Zoro can easily spam air slashes to negate Law's slashes
> 
> Zoro's speed allows him to blitz Law before he can say "Room"
> 
> ...




Having a bigger room won't save Law


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 7, 2015)

Zoro wasn't fast enough to caught Pica... Even Franky is faster than Zoro.

Law blitzs.


----------

